# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Ra mắt ZenBook UX303UA, notebook đầu tiên của ASUS sử dụng vi xử lý Skylake phiên bản màu Rose Gold

## nxtk2401

asus ra mắt thế hệ laptop cao cấp mới *zenbook ux303ua*, chiếc ultrabook siêu mỏng nhẹ đầu tiên trang bị chip xử lý intel skylake của *asus* tại *việt nam* với phiên bản màu rose gold thời thượng hiện đang “làm mưa làm gió” trong giới công nghệ yêu thời trang.


sức mạnh xử lý thế hệ thứ 6 intel skylake cho tốc độ xử lý tác vụ & đồ họa cao đồng thời tiết kiệm năng lượng, thiết kế nhôm nguyên khối màu rose gold (vàng hồng) đang là xu hướng mới với họa tiết đường tròn đồng tâm ở mặt lưng mang tính biểu tượng của các sản phẩm dòng “zen”, màn hình full hd 13.3” tuyệt đẹp cùng hệ điều hành windows 10 single language bản quyền, *zenbook ux303ua* có mức giá hấp dẫn cho một sản phẩm cao cấp & thời trang - *19,990,000 vnđ.*


​
*thiết kế siêu mỏng, sắc màu thời thượng*


là dòng laptop thể hiện tư duy sáng tạo & tinh thần không ngừng đổi mới của asus, các thế hệ *zenbook* luôn có những cải tiến vượt bậc & độc đáo. từ năm 2011, thế hệ *zenbook ux21/31* với phiên bản màu xám kim loại sang trọng, màu hồng nhạt & hồng tươi độc đáo đã ra mắt; đến năm 2014, thế hệ *ux301/ ux302* là laptop đầu tiên trên thế giới chế tác bằng kính cường lực với các chọn lựa màu có một không hai như trắng ngọc trai & xanh đậm đại dương; sang năm 2015, *ux305* siêu mỏng lại được đổi mới với các bản màu đen đá núi lửa & vàng đồng. đến nay, *zenbook ux303ua* lại tiếp tục khuấy động thị trường công nghệ với phiên bản màu thời thượng rose gold, xu hướng màu độc đáo, thể hiện sự sang trọng, tính tương lai & vô cùng cuốn hút.


*zenbook ux303ua* sở hữu hoạ tiết vân tròn đồng tâm zen lan toả trên bề mặt nhôm sáng bóng, màu vàng hồng (rose gold) thu hút. nhẹ chỉ 1,45kg, mỏng 3mm ở điểm mỏng nhất, *zenbook ux303ua* có các góc bo tròn và chi tiết hoàn thiện cao cấp, tinh xảo.


​
sản phẩm trang bị màn hình 13.3 inch ips full hd led độ phân giải 1920 x 1080, độ sáng đạt mức tối đa giới hạn của một chiếc lcd trang bị cho máy tính 300 cd/m2, cùng tỷ lệ tương phản cao 770:1. bên cạnh đó với dải màu rộng 72% ntsc cùng tấm nền ips chất lượng cao, bạn sẽ tận hưởng được những hình ảnh hay video với chất lượng và màu sắc chân thực, sống động. công nghệ* asus splendid* đi kèm được phát triển bởi đội ngũ *asus golden eye* cũng bổ trợ chức năng tinh chỉnh màu sắc để tối ưu hoá khả năng hiển thị màu sắc trên thiết bị.


*sức mạnh từ vi xử lý thế hệ 6 mới nhất*


không chỉ gây ấn tượng với vẻ ngoài tinh tế, *zenbook ux303ua* còn là chiếc notebook đầu tiên có chip xử lý intel skylake tại thị trường việt nam. trang bị intel core i5 thế hệ thứ 6, ram ddr3l 4gb, ổ cứng thể rắn 128gb ssd, *zenbook ux30ua* luôn sẵn sàng cho mọi tác vụ, từ làm việc, học tập, đến giải trí đa phương tiện. cạnh đó, thế hệ chip xử lý tối tân với bước tiến mới về sức mạnh & sự ổn định giúp gia tăng hiệu suất 10%, cải tiến tốc độ xử lý đồ họa lên 30% mà vẫn tiết kiệm điện năng đáng kể.


​
*zenbook ux303ua* trang bị pin 3 cell 50whr kết hợp với công nghệ năng lượng độc quyền hybrid engine ii kéo dài thời lượng pin thêm 25% cho thời gian sử dụng lên đến 7h, hoàn toàn yên tâm sử dụng suốt ngày dài mà không phải cắm sạc hoặc tìm ổ điện khi di chuyển. chuẩn kết nối wi-fi 802.11ac mới nhất với tốc độ lên đến 867mbit/s (nhanh gấp 3 lần so với 802.11n) và bluetooth 4.0 cho phép tăng cường kết nối mà ít tiêu hao lượng pin. ux303ua cũng sở hữu đến 3 cổng usb 3.0 nhanh hơn 10 lần so với cổng 2.0, công nghệ asus usb charger+ tăng tốc độ khi sạc bằng usb thêm 50% - ngay cả khi máy ngủ hay tắt.


windows 10 single language mới nhất được tích hợp sẵn trên máy rất thuận tiện cho người dùng – chỉ cần bật và trải nghiệm. máy cũng tích hợp đèn bàn phím được tích hợp cảm biến điều chỉnh độ sáng theo môi trường, bạn có thể nhìn rõ bàn phím ngay cả khi làm việc trong phòng tối hoặc thiếu sáng.


với sức mạnh vượt trội và thiết kế tuyệt đẹp, ux303ua hứa hẹn sẽ là một sản phẩm công nghệ hấp dẫn, thu hút thị trường mùa cuối năm. máy hiện đang được bán tại các đại lý trên toàn quốc với mức giá từ *19,990,000 vnđ*.


*thông số kỹ thuật & giá bán lẻ tham khảo
*
​

----------

